# IUI GIRLS General chat , Clomid etc



## Angeldust

This is for the girls going through IuI and taking clomid etc
here you can all talk about your treatments ask each other questions and just be buddys :) :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill be happy to answer any IUI questions having been through 2 cycles myself :)

Good luck girls


----------



## akcher

Doing IUI at the end of the week. Praying for a Halloween baby!


----------



## Angeldust

akcher said:


> Doing IUI at the end of the week. Praying for a Halloween baby!

Goodluck hun for :bfp: :hug:


----------



## chefamy1122

akcher said:


> Doing IUI at the end of the week. Praying for a Halloween baby!


Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

Good luck, akcher!!!!!!!! :dust:

I had my IUI last Wednesday so I will be testing on Friday! (That is only DPO 9 but oh well... LOL)


----------



## Angeldust

genkigemini said:


> Good luck, akcher!!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> I had my IUI last Wednesday so I will be testing on Friday! (That is only DPO 9 but oh well... LOL)

Good luck for :bfp: hun :hug:


----------



## akcher

Good luck hon! :dust:


----------



## CareBear

Good luck to all those testing soon! I've got my scan and injection tomorrow CD14 and this is my last cycle on the clomid so got my fingers crossed that it works this month too.


----------



## pixielou

Good luck ackher, genki and carebear!

I'm having lap op at the end of next months and then after this probably onto iui too!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

Can I join in too!
I had my IUI today, start with the progesterone tomorrow.

genkigemini, have you tested yet? 

Hi Arcanegirl I read a bit of your IUI diary and I am going to copy you and do a pregnancy test on 5DPO to see if the HCG has disappeared and then test again if necessary and then hoping by 10DPO I will be able to get a real test result.

Angeldust, your ticker says today is the day for your blood test results. I hope you get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## akcher

Good luck Debs!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck Debs :D


----------



## genkigemini

I have been testing since 9DPO. LOL Still no :bfp: on my 20 or 25 mUL tests

Today was 13DPO. :shrug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

FX genkigemini :)
How are your temps looking?
I have given up temping myself since my thermometer gave me three completely different readings yesterday and stressed me out!!!
Did you take a test on 5DPO to see the HCG go out of your system?

Hi Arcanegirl, did you have to take progesterone after your IUI? If you did, how did you feel on it. I only started taking it this morning so feel fine so far.

Angeldust, any news?


----------



## genkigemini

I don't temp but I think AF is on her way... :shrug: SUCKS! Maybe next month. :)


----------



## DebsHopeful

I have read so many threads where girls have said they felt like AF was about to come and then they got there :bfp:.

I got my last bfp back in May and can you believe it, I can't remember what I felt like just before I got it, I think I probably felt like I was going to get AF because I remember going to gym right up until the day I got it and gave gym up as soon as I did, so fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

DebsHopeful said:


> Hi Arcanegirl, did you have to take progesterone after your IUI? If you did, how did you feel on it. I only started taking it this morning so feel fine so far.


I did yea, answered your other post in more detail about it :)
I didnt have any side effects from it, the only one i had was a few days late AF on the first IUI cycle (very annoying when youre waiting for her to turn up!)


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Carebear, which injection are you going for? IUI? or HCG?


----------



## vineyard

Just did IUI #1 yesterday. Will take Beta Blood pregnancy test on 11/20. Hating the 2ww. Starting progesterone tonight--ick!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Ah Genkigemini, I am so sorry the IUI didn't work, I have just seen your ticker has changed. I have my fingers crossed for you and your DH that this next time around is going to be a success. Life can be so incredibly unfair.

Welcome vineyard. Good luck with this tww. I agree it is a killer.
I am on 4DPO and wish time would just fly by, except for the fact that it is the weekend and I love it, because weekends are the one time when I am able not to stess to much about the tww because there are lots of interesting distractions going on :)

How are you feeling Akcher? Haven't heard from you in a bit? Any symptoms?

Thanks for all your input Arcanegirl, it is great getting advice from someone who is safely in the second trimester :)


----------



## vineyard

Thanks Debshopeful. Started the Progesterone suppositories last night--those are fun! Ha! This cycle was done with Clomid and an HCG trigger. I was told the HCG trigger would turn a pregnancy test positive. But, I'm one of those who has to try it to believe it. For all of you who are curious, the HCG DOES turn a pregnancy test positive. It was nice to see a positive, although not accurate. 

We only got one follicle with 100 mg of Clomid. So, next time (hopefully there isn't a next time), I am going to ask for injectibles. Those little spermies need more targets!

Could you all tell me what BFN and BFP stand for? I know it's negative and positive pregnancy tests but what exactly does it stand for?


----------



## akcher

I'm on 8DPO and it feels like it's passing by so slowly! My BBs are still sore. I tested yesterday to make sure the HCG left my system. I plan on testing tomorrow again. I'm a big POAS addict hehe.

GG I am sorry to hear this wasn't your cycle. I'm sending extra :dust: for you next cycle.

Vineyard, welcome and good luck! BFN & BFP stands for big fat negative and positive.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Akcher, I recall Arcanegirl said she started getting her first real positive at 8DPO.

Did you POAS to see the HCG go out of your system. I POAS 3DPO and got a faint line, then POAS on 4DPO and got an evapline. I am giving today a break and going to test tomorrow, 6DPO and expect to see absolutely nothing. Then I am hoping when I test on 8DPO, I am hoping to see a faint line or even an evap line and my heart will skip a beat.

When you POAS, did it come back + or -? Perhaps you already have your :bfp:
That would be really exciting. That little dip, looks to me like you had implantation on 5DPO.


https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/68609-questions-answers-regarding-iui-ai-2.html



Arcanegirl said:


> DebsHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Arcanegirl, I don't suppose you remember on which DPO you got your postive pregnancy test? Were you put on progesterone for your first trimester?
> 
> 
> 8dpo i started geting the faintest of lines, but they were so faint i couldnt convince myself they were really there. They would easily have been mistaken for evaps (know now they werent :lol:)
> 
> I had progesterone support for two weeks, after that was left to my own devices. I did wonder about this as my friend who had ivf was on it for all of first tri. But i guess it still works out just having it for the two weeks as im still going strong :DClick to expand...


----------



## vineyard

About what day did the HCG finally clear out of your system? Anyone? I'm not sure if I want to POAS or just wait until the blood test. I figure I will probably give in and POAS but afraid of getting a false positive because of the HCG. I guess I should test in a day or so (DPO 5 or 6) and see if it's still positive or not. I do have to say, after seeing a world of negative tests, it was nice to see a positive for change...even if from the HCG injection. At least I know something in my body is working as it should. : )

Does anyone actually have insurance that pays for this stuff? I'm in Idaho, and no insurance in this state pays for anything infertility related. It's not a necessary procedure! Ha! Jerks!


----------



## DebsHopeful

I POAS today 6DPO and got a bfn, which in this situation is exactly what I was hoping for. I am going to test again on Wednesday but if there is something to be seen it will probably only happen Friday at the earliest.

Vineyard, if you can wait until your blood test it probably is the best thing to do, but waiting that long takes heaps of patience!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got a bfn about 5/6dpo definate bfn 7dpo then faint bfp at 8dpo.
I was lucky the NHS funded my treatment so didnt need to pay for any of it.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Arcanegirl, I am just hating this tww! I hope I will be lucky like you and able to pick something up on 8DPO, time is really dragging it's feet.
Do you know yet if you are having a boy or a girl?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I remember the tww, it was awful!
No idea yet, will find out on the 19th whats happening about a 20 week scan.


----------



## vineyard

I just needed to vent. I commend you all for doing this month after month, year after year. This is only round 1 and I'm certain I can't keep doing this. I can't help but think that sometimes it might be easier to jump straight to adoption and avoid this medical mess I'm in! :hissy:


----------



## vineyard

Did anyone else get side effects from the progesterone?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I didnt, the only side effect i really got was delaying af.


----------



## akcher

Hi girls, I have been PAOS for the last 3 days and sadly it's been all BFNs. Today is 12DPO and I'm losing hope for this cycle. Today is the day I'm suppose to call my doctor to let them know if it worked or not. I will give it 2 more days. :(


----------



## HAYS

Hello Girlies

The gynae has told me my next step is IUI, does anyone know how long roughly the waiting list is for IUI on NHS??
x


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi:

Akcher, Gosh I am so sorry to hear that, but you are only 12DPO and remember there are a lot of girls who only get there bfp a week later, it all depends on when the little eggie decided to implant and how quickly it wants to grow.
I still have my FX for you.

Sorry Hays, I don't live in the UK anymore so no idea what the waiting list is like with the NHS, I hope it isn't long, probably will depend on how much you are willing to contribute towards the treatment, but that is just a guess.


----------



## HAYS

thanks debs
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

HAYS said:


> Hello Girlies
> 
> The gynae has told me my next step is IUI, does anyone know how long roughly the waiting list is for IUI on NHS??
> x


the waiting list can vary depending the area you live in. I was originally told it was an 18 month wait for IUI but had some time cut off because i was with the assisted conception unit for a long time with testing (and a long wait to get referred)
But it actually only ended up being 4 months wait when we got the go ahead and paperwork.


----------



## vineyard

So, thought many of you would care to know. I POAS today (DPO 6) and the hcg is out of my system so negative pregancy test. Hope everyone is doing well and being patient. Haha!:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Has anyone POAS? 

Akcher, any news?

I POAS today 9DPO and got a bfn, it ruined my whole day and my FS told me not to start testing any time before 10DPO, I suppose I should have listened to him!!!!
Arcanegirl, I am really hoping that the test we get here are just rubbish and don't pick HCG up very early.
They don't even specify the amount they pick up, ie 10, 20 or 50 so no idea, they just say use the day of your period. We don't get early HPTs

Good news vineyard that your next bfp will be the real thing.


----------



## akcher

I ran out the door today and didn't test. My nurse called to ask if for the results yesterday. I told her it's negative. She told me to stop the progesterone and call her when I get my AF. I will test again when I get home. I don't feel like AF coming though. My BBs stopped being sore last weekend.


----------



## HAYS

Arcanegirl said:


> HAYS said:
> 
> 
> Hello Girlies
> 
> The gynae has told me my next step is IUI, does anyone know how long roughly the waiting list is for IUI on NHS??
> x
> 
> 
> the waiting list can vary depending the area you live in. I was originally told it was an 18 month wait for IUI but had some time cut off because i was with the assisted conception unit for a long time with testing (and a long wait to get referred)
> But it actually only ended up being 4 months wait when we got the go ahead and paperwork.Click to expand...

Thanks chick


----------



## DebsHopeful

Damn this time difference, I will only find out how you are tomorrow.

If you don't mind me asking, how many follicles did your FS find at your scan?


----------



## akcher

I had 22mm 18mm 2x12mm. He doubled my injections so I can get more eggies this cycle. I wonder whats the plan for next cycle.


----------



## someday

i had a laparoscopy today which shows i have a completely blocked left tube. i have been on clomid siince feb. the cons has now recommended that i go on the iui list - cause we dont want to go down the ivf road. i very vaguely know what iui is but would like to hear from people who have had it, what its been like and the success of it!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Someday if you have a read through my diary, its full of info and experiences etc
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/29119-diary-iui-er.html :)


----------



## akcher

Now I feel the witch rearing her ugly head :(


----------



## DebsHopeful

So sorry Akcher about the bfn. FX this next month is your month.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/72741-debshopefuls-ttc-journal-tww-iui-er.html

I POAS today at 11DPO and I got a very faint bfp, so I Called FS to see if I could do a blood test or if there was a chance I might get a false + on a blood test still because of HCG injetion. He said fine to do blood test.

DH and I went and had the test done, had a nice breakfast whilst we waited for the results and were very sad and shock to see that it was :bfn: Very sad :cry:

Perhaps it was too soon but blood test do pick up HCG much sooner than a pregnancy test so I am not too hopeful. Don't know what I could do differently next time around. Plus I am on progesterone so the witch isn't going to show up until I stop taking the tablets. Guess I will do another blood test on Tuesday if still negative I will have to stop tablets and wait 3 or 4 days for AF to arrive. Sorry girls for the emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Ackher and Debs


----------



## someday

im sorry it doesnt seem to be working for you this month. im about to be referred for iui so im keen to hear what you girls are going through.
hopefully you will get ur :bfp: very soon!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Arcanegirl, do you have any ideas? Do you think 11DPO is too soon or do you think the blood test should have picked it up by now?


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, hcg does not start being produced until your little guy implants. That's usually between 8 & 12 days past ovulation. So, even a blood test can't pick it up before it's implanted. : ) So, there is still a chance. Day 11 you say? There's still a couple days that your little bean can implant. That's why most doctors wait until 14 DPO since nearly everyone has implanted by that time. :hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Okay, I finally figured out the ticker signature thing. Yippee!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Thanks vineyard :hugs:
Are you temping or are you just going to wait until CD30 and do a test then?
How many DPOs are you now? FX

I called my FS again and he said I must wait until Friday to do another blood test so we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, I'm not going to test until CD 30 (Thursday). So, today is 9DPO. The test is on 14 DPO. I am so tempted to test but it's easy to NOT give in to the temptation if there's no pregnancy tests in the house. I just don't keep them around. I told my husband to not let me buy anymore! No, I'm not temping. Are you? Let me know what your results are. Praying for a :bfp: for you and for me!


----------



## Arcanegirl

DebsHopeful said:


> Arcanegirl, do you have any ideas? Do you think 11DPO is too soon or do you think the blood test should have picked it up by now?

It could be too soon i recon, i never had mine done untill 15dpo. They wouldnt do them any earlier.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Vineyard, I gave up temping on CD13 because I got three different temps one after the other and they were all completely different, I do wish I could at least know if there was a dip or not. So Thursday is this day for you. Do you have any symtoms or not really?

Akcher, how are you feeling? Have you spoken again to your FS?
Did AF arrive 2 or 3 days after you stopped taking the progesterone?

Arcanegirl, the first time around when you did IUI and it didn't work, 
do you recall how many days after you stopped taking the progerterone did AF arrive?

I suppose we are all different but if I am not pregnant I wish I could my next ovulation day on a Saturday, I just don't know what I will tell work to get the time off to go and do the procedure and I have used up all my leave. Girls who just fall pregnant by mistake are so lucky!

Hays and Someday, IUI is a great thing to do. It can work first time around, I did last time and suppose that is probably why I thought it would work first time this time around. Either way it is worth the effort because your chances of concieving are so much higher and just look at Arcanegirl happy in the second trimester. 

It will happen for all of us, it is just going to take a bit of time.


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, no symptoms. The symptoms are usually from the increase in hcg which doesn't happen until implantation. So, I'm staying positive and saying my little bean just hasn't implanted yet. It's only DPO 10. So, we've got a few days to go still. It's definitely going to be a :bfp:. It has to be. :hissy:


----------



## Arcanegirl

DebsHopeful said:


> Arcanegirl, the first time around when you did IUI and it didn't work,
> do you recall how many days after you stopped taking the progerterone did AF arrive?

I think it was around 18dpo it arrived, so 4 days after the progesterone was stopped.
I think it varies for each person as i was always asked if i had any bleeding so presumed some people got af as normal.


----------



## vineyard

Tiny amount of AF today. Let's pray it's implantation bleeding. It's 12 DPO so that would make sense. FX!!!!


----------



## akcher

Cam back from the doctors. I still have a big follicle on my left side. I need to take BCP for 10 days to shrink it. Estimated IUI #3 is 2nd week of Dec.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hope all goes well this time Akcher.

FX vineyard that it is implantation spotting.
PS: Are you on progesterone?


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, yes, I am on progesterone. I don't like it. I have been soooo tired and fatigued ever since starting it. I have no energy. 


Today, I have been feeling a bit sick to my stomach. I can only hope for my :bfp:


----------



## DebsHopeful

FX. When are you going to test?
Has your FS suggested progesterone only for two weeks or the whole first trimester?

My FS insists on progesterone the whole of the first trimester.

Sorry you are having side effects, I don't feel any different on it, but my best friend felt sick from it.


----------



## vineyard

I test Thursday morning and will get the results sometime Thursday afternoon. My FS will have me on Progesterone for the entire 1st trimester. However, I am going to see if I can switch to injections because honestly I'd rather do that than suppositories.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Shame sweetie, the one I was on is a tablet that you just swallow morning and night.

If you read the tense of the above statement you will know that the witch got me today. I called my FS on his mobile and I am going to start eustrogen tomorrow and see him on Friday to discuss this next cycle.

Good luck vineyard, we need someone to have a happy ending :)


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, sorry to hear about that darn witch :witch:. :hugs: Did you have to stop progesterone in order for AF to come? I'm not familiar with the drug you are starting. We did Clomid but will be more agressive by doing FSH injections next time. Hopefully, there won't be a next time!!!!! Tomorrow is the magic testing day. FX and tons of praying!


----------



## lulabell

Hello ladies, I'm new here! I have been TTC for two years; three miscarriages later...still no baby! I am 9 DPO and we attempted our second IUI this cycle. I am hoping and praying this is our month. If not we will be moving on to fertility shots...nervous about that! Anybody have experience with the shots? I know two years is short compared to a lot of people, and my sympathy goes out to everybody on here! I feel like every time I turn around someone is announcing their pregnancy or having a baby, and every time I've miscarried a close friend of mine ended up pregnant as well, so I get to watch them go through their pregnancy...don't get me wrong I'm happy for them...it's just hard! :(


----------



## lulabell

Hello ladies, I'm new here! I have been TTC for two years; three miscarriages later...still no baby! I am 9 DPO and we attempted our second IUI this cycle. I am hoping and praying this is our month. If not we will be moving on to fertility shots...nervous about that! Anybody have experience with the shots? I know two years is short compared to a lot of people, and my sympathy goes out to everybody on here! I feel like every time I turn around someone is announcing their pregnancy or having a baby, and every time I've miscarried a close friend of mine ended up pregnant as well, so I get to watch them go through their pregnancy...don't get me wrong I'm happy for them...it's just hard!


----------



## lulabell

Sorry about the double post...like I said I'm new here! LOL


----------



## vineyard

Welcome, Lulabell. :hugs:


----------



## akcher

Welcome and good luck!! :dust:


----------



## vineyard

Today is testing day!!! I go in for a blood test this morning and will have the results sometime this afternoon. FX.


----------



## vineyard

:bfn:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs:


----------



## lulabell

Three more days to go! I go in Monday for my labs and I have never been so nervous. People tell me not to think about it, how is that possible? I'm just really nervous about the fertlity shots next cycle, if this cycle didn't work...Ok, I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## donzy

I'm new to the forum and new to online forum. I'm about to start my 1st IUI very shortly. I have been advised by the Clinic to go up to 6 cycle drug free and then review this if not conceived by 6th try. I'm concerned as I'm 40 and understand that the success rate is only 8% per cycle. Do you think I should consider clomid from the start? Any advice much appreciated. Donzy



Arcanegirl said:


> Ill be happy to answer any IUI questions having been through 2 cycles myself :)
> 
> Good luck girls


----------



## Arcanegirl

Donzy,
I would think given your age, going straight onto IUI with clomid would make more sense to me.

It would seem different areas do things differently as i went straight onto a fully medically controlled cycle and im 21.


----------



## vineyard

Unmedicated IUI cycles at your age doesn't make sense to me either. In fact, unmedicated cycles for any age doesn't make sense to me. I'm 27 and was started with a Clomid medicated cycle. That was was a :bfn:. Therefore, we are going to be more agressive with the next one and do Clomid and injectible FSH in hope of a :bfp:. 

I also feel that for you, 6 cycles is a little extreme as well. If it doesn't work after several medicated cycles, your doctor should be more agressive and probably consider in vitro.


----------



## akcher

I agree. If you have been trying up to this point, there shouldn't be an extra wait of 6 months. My doctor put me on Clomid straight away. 6 months is too long to wait for unmedicated cycles.


----------



## lulabell

Arcanegirl - I see that you concieved on your 2nd IUI. If you don't mind me asking how many follicles did you have? I can only seem to have one! I feel like I'm going to have no luck with just one! Maybe the shots next month will give me more...maybe!


----------



## vineyard

Lulabell, I only got 1 follicle with 100 mg Clomid. That's why I opted to add FSH injections this next round. We're aiming for 3-4 this month. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahh but one follicle can be a good-un :D I had 3 follicles the first time, all average sized and none of them took. Just one follicle the second time, and it was a big bruiser :lol:. That one worked :D

Dont give up hope just because there is only one :)


----------



## lulabell

You give me hope...Thanks!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Ah Vineyard, I am so sorry the witch got you too. What is up with the universe?!

I went to see my FS yesterday and low and behold I am like Akcher, my secondary cyste/follicle thingy is too big. My FS has said that it will take a month to shrink so will only be able to try again in January. I was so upset and cried all the way back to work but I suppose there is nothing I can do but wait and give the good old naturaly way a try, you never know a miracle could happen!!!

Akcher, what meds has your FS put you on to shrink your cyste/follicle thingy?


----------



## vineyard

The new plan of action: AF came today :witch:. So I start 100 mg Clomid (CD 2-6) tomorrow. Ugh! That stuff makes me crazy. I get a baseline ultrasound on Monday to make sure my ovaries look good. I do Provelle (FSH) injections CD 7 and CD 9. HCG & insemination somewhere thereafter.

After a couple days of crying :cry:, I am ready to spend the weekend recovering and hope will prevail once again.

Debshopeful, sorry to hear you have to wait some extra time. That's rough! Hadn't seen you commenting for a couple days, so I was glad to see you back on.

For those of you who want to know how long it takes AF to come after discontinuing the Progesterone: Wednesday night was my last evening of progesterone and AF came this am.....so 2 1/2 ish days.

:hug: to all!


----------



## vineyard

Do you all take your Clomid in the morning or in the evening?


----------



## DebsHopeful

You are meant to take it in the morning, something to do with your hormones.


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi. I am new to this thread, Heres what has happened so far and whats to come!

Sept 2005 - October 2007 TTC Naturally - :bfn:
October 2007 - PCOS - prescribed metformin - :bfn:

February - May 2008 - Clomid & HCG (Pregnyl)
1st cycle - 2 follicles :bfn: nurse said possible chemical.
2nd Cycle - 1 follicle :bfn:
3rd cycle - 1 follicle :bfn:
4th cycle - 2 follicles :bfn:
June - November 2008 - TTC Naturally - :bfn:
September 2008 - Hysterosalpingogram scan (Dye & Xray) - All Clear
November 2008 - IUI Consultation & Swabs Taken - All clear
December 2008 - 1st IUI cycle. I should start taking the clomid for this any day now and then should have the scan & HCG (Pregnyl) injection around 8th December, IUI 24 hours (i think) after that. If it all goes to plan my testing day will be December 25th aka Christmas day!!

So just waiting for the :witch: to show so I can start this next phase!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Welcome noddysgirl84.

Good luck I hope you have a successful cycle. :dust:


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, I just called a pharmacist and they said Clomid could be taken morning or evening, it just has to be the same time everyday. I took it in the am last time and I get awful side effects for about 6 hours. So, I'm going to try taking it at night so I can sleep through the side effects. 

Did the doctor tell you to take it in the am?


----------



## vineyard

Welcome noddysgirl84!


----------



## lulabell

:cry::bfn::cry:
So this cycle I'm going to be taking five days of letrozole and two days of follistim. Has anyone one had any luck with this combination? I just can't help but to wonder how long I should keep trying before I except the fact that another baby may not be in my futrue!


----------



## akcher

Hi girls, been to my doctor. I'm about to start cycle 3. I had a left over follicle so I had to take BCP for 1 week to shrink it. It's still not completely gone but the doctor cleared my to go ahead once my blood test comes back. My husband is also going to be out of town so we are planning to freeze his sperm. On a side note, my insurance is changing starting the 1st of the year and my meds is no longer covered. I'm trying to get the authorization for IVF before the first so I can get a cycle worth of meds.


----------



## lulabell

akcher - Best of luck to you this cycle. That way you don't have to worry about the whole insurance thing!
:dust:


----------



## DebsHopeful

FX Akcher that you won't need those IVF meds after this next cycle.


----------



## vineyard

I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!! :hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Any news? 

Akcher, if I go by your ticker, you would have had your IUI either yesterday or today. How did it go?

Vineyard, do you know when you are all booked in for your IUI?

noddysgirl84, not long for you now sweetie.

Other ladies, any ideas when it will be your turn?

I am hating this round out. We are going to try natual but I wish I could give it everything I have got. I am only on CD10 but i did have the starting of what sort of looked like EWCM so who knows maybe I will end up ovulating all on my own this month. That would be soo awesome.


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, I'm not entirely sure yet. My ultrasound will be on Monday (CD 10). I'm thinking the IUI will be December 6th or 7th but we shall see. It depends on how well my body responded to the FSH injections. Did my first injection this morning. Ugh. 

DH and I have done a lot of talking and are thinking (if negative this month), we will take some time off to regroup, put money back into savings, sell a car, and do IVF in the summer. 

FX for everyone to have a :bfp:.


----------



## akcher

Debs, my cycle was delayed a week due to a left over follicle. I need to take BCP for a week to shrink it. I am still doing the injections and I have a doctor appt tomorrow to see how my eggies are growing.

Good luck gals. Wishing us all a Christmas BFP!


----------



## vineyard

Akcher, keep me posted on your insurance stuff. I have a friend who did In Vitro and got all of her meds online for a total of $900.00. That's still a ton of money but way cheaper than going locally! That's nice to hear though that some people have insurance that covers infertility treatment. Mine has covered nothing! Bleh!

Ultrasound today to see how many follicles I have. Prayers that the FSH helped! I'm hoping for 3.


----------



## DebsHopeful

I know this must sound stupid, but when you say you were given BCP to shrink the follicle is that the birth control pill??

I have just been put on progresterone from CD10 - CD25, not sure if this is meant to help shrink it or if he is just preparing my lining for next month.

I wish I was having IUI like you girls this month, my poor DH, I am making him baby dance like there is no tomorrow!!!! 

Good luck girls, I will live vicariously through your bfps :)


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, I am fairly certain that the progesterone you are taking is to shrink the follicle. I don't think it would do any good to prepare the uterine lining for next month as you would just be sluffing the lining anyway when the :witch: comes. 

BCP does stand for birth control pill. A lot of birth control pills have progesterone in them so, I'm certain the BCP and Progesterone are doing the same thing. 

Just my thoughts though.

:hug:


----------



## akcher

Good luck Vineyard, I hope you have some nice big follies.
Debs, yes I was taking birth control pills to shrink the follicles. Dunno how it works but it shrink it :)

I just came back from the doctors. I have 4 follies 17, 16, 15, 14 mm. I will be getting my trigger tomorrow and will be doing IUI on the 3rd and 4th woot! This will be my last IUI. Next step for us in IVF.

I spoke to my insurance company. I misread the change of policy and my meds are still covered. Phew so relieved!


----------



## lulabell

Good luck to all you ladies that are approaching IUI. I just finished my first round of shots last night. I go this morning to see how many follicles I have...hoping for at least 3. We are not doing an IUI this month...going all natural. Hoping for a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## vineyard

I had several follicles but only 2 of them were sufficiently large enough which was our goal. Trigger tonight, IUI Thursday morning. Like Akcher, this is our last IUI. Next step for us is also IVF. So, pray big that this IUI works!

Has anyone done accupuncture with their IUI?

Good luck this month everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good luck girls.

I have had actupuncture when I was 7 weeks pregnant so not sure about it as a fertility remedy but don't think it can hurt, give it a shot. 

I know Maz did it before and after her Egg Transfer because it had been recommended so it must be good.


----------



## akcher

The HCG trigger was bad for me this cycle. Besides a sore bum, I was really crampy and nauseated. Going in for my IUI today!

Good luck girls! I hope we all get our Christmas BFPs. It's long over due!


----------



## vineyard

Good luck Akcher!!! :hugs:

I go in for my IUI tomorrow morning!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck girls :hugs:


----------



## lulabell

Has anyone ever had an elevated FSH?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good luck girls, how exciting all these Christmas BFPs.

PS: Not sure about the elevated FSH, sorry.


----------



## akcher

I think elevated FSH on your day 3 blood test means that your egg supply is low.


----------



## lulabell

Yea, my day three FSH was slightly elevated. I talk with my FS after this cycle, that is if we are not pregnant, to see what our next step is! :cry:


----------



## vineyard

Lulabell, what was the FSH number? 

I did my IUI this morning. I also scheduled a consult with my FS after the results are in just in case it's negative. That way we can come up with a plan of action. Praying I have to cancel the appointment!!

Tis the season! We must get some :bfp:s on this forum!


----------



## DebsHopeful

FX girls. I want to read about lots of happy :bfp:s :dust:


----------



## vineyard

Akcher, how many good follicles did you get?


----------



## akcher

I had 4 follicles. I'm going to start testing this weekend  My symptoms are sore BBs and increased appetite.


----------



## Arcanegirl

4 follies is good :D 
Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh wow Akcher, it sounds to me like there is another :bfp: in the thread :happydance:

Good luck girls


----------



## givinguphope

Hi, i'm new to bab. I currently have a son of 7 and have been ttc with my new partner for 4 hours without success. have had all the test and no reason. Are currently in our second cycle of IUI, are currently in day 11 of tww. Last month, from day 7 of tww, I was convienced it had worked as I had really funny feelings, not my normal feelings!! I haven't had them as bad but have had some today, i.e. metal taste, really heavy breasts. Is it normal to have this abnormal feelings with IUI?

Good luck to all of you ttc, my thoughts are with you. xxx


----------



## akcher

Hi hope, never give up hope! It's really hard to symptom watch. My symptoms vary from month to month so I'm not much help. I felt nauseated, increased appetite and sore BBs last cycle and no dice. Good luck to you and hope you get that BFP soon!


----------



## lulabell

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is close to getting a BFP! I have a question: can you continue to check your BBT while taking Progesterone? I have religiously taken my BBT for two years. The first month my FS put me on Progesterone I thought for sure I was preggers. Then I read that the Progesterone can make your BBT go way up and give you all the signs of being preggers. So I havent been check my BBT as much. I was wondering if, while on progesterone, would you get a second spike in your BBT after implantation if you conceived? Or is there no way of predicting pregnancy with your BBT if on Progesterone?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good question lulabell. I have wondered exactly this.
I look forward to hearing people's thoughts.
I have no idea myself.


----------



## akcher

I don't know about the second spike but progesterone does make your temp higher. Since my doctor is regulating my cycle I have not been temping. Plus my cat knocked my thermometer under the bed!


----------



## DebsHopeful

:rofl:

I am not temping because a couple cycles ago when I had a real ovulation thermometer and not one of these pharmacy brands, I couldn't get my temp to go over 36.9 degrees celcius ever,
and so I put it in my coffee............needless to say it broke immediately :blush:


----------



## givinguphope

Got the :witch: about an hour ago and have came down to earth with a bang :hissy:. Even though I was positive I wasn't you obviously hope you are.

My :witch: is two days early and I'm not sure why. Has anyone else had this happen to them.

Not sure if we are gonna have another IUI cycle before Christmas, have been thinking we should have a break and try and enjoy Christmas. We are on waiting list to start IVF in February.

https://tt.lilypie.com/OX6T0/.png


----------



## LMH

Hi

I am new to this forum lark, I don't normally join in, so please forgive me as I don't understand all the abbrevations and stuff.

A little about me, my husband and I have been ttc for 2 years in Jan, as can guess from me posting on here we haven't had any success. My Dr put me on Clomid which I took for the first time last week. Did anybody find themselves feeling queasy and craving really strange food? I have a scan on Mon 15th Dec, I am not sure why. The reason I don't know is because the last time I went to the Drs I was told that my tests had come back negative and there was no reason why we couldn't conceive. As I had convinced myself there was something wrong me with I forgot to ask questions about what Clomid does and what the scan is for. 

Thanks for in advance for all your advice.


----------



## CareBear

LMH - the scan will be to see how the clomid has worked and how large your follicles are and then they will either give you a HCG jab or tell you when you are likely to ovulate. Good luck!


----------



## vineyard

LMH, try taking the Clomid at night so you can sleep through the symptoms. I only have symptoms for the first 5 hours or so after taking it so taking it at night did me wonders!! The Clomid is used to make your follicles grow. So, sounds like they are assuming that you weren't ovulating on your own. (Welcome to the club). 

Hoping for the Christmas :bfp:s!!!!


----------



## vineyard

I don't temp either. I find it horribly inconsistent. I also figure it is what it is and watching temps go up and down just makes my emotions do the same. So, I don't temp and I dont POAS. I just wait until the doctor wants me to come in for my blood test.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Vineyard, you have will power sweetie. I am a complete POAS addict. I am only CD23, I know this isn't my month but I have already stocked up on 3 tests and going to try and refrain from using them until next week..........well I will try.


----------



## vineyard

I just don't buy them. If I have them around the house I will use them. Plus, the more I see :bfn:s, the harder it is. So, I would rather just not test. 

However, the wait is driving me nuts. The devastation from a :bfn: last month was awful. I keep going over both scenarios (and my reactions) in my head and it's making me crazy. I guess I'm just nervous because if it's negative it's on to IVF for us. Ugh! It's also nerve inducing because I test around the time of my birthday and the holidays are shortly thereafter. We need some happy endings here ladies!

:dust:


----------



## lulabell

I need to vent ladies!...You know what bothers me the most? When people say "Just don't think about it and it will happen". That's BS! How can we not think about it? We are at the FS at least once if not twice a week for either blood work, a scan, and more. I'm so tired of people telling be that! UGH....
OK, I'm better...sorry about that! But seriously I'm 7DPO and going insane. With the elevated FSH this cycle, I just pray this is our month! I'm not ready to jump into IVF yet.


----------



## vineyard

lulabell, I agree with you. I do get sick of hearing that too!

Anyone have any pregnancy symptoms? Not I, I'm 7 DPO and nothing yet. FX!


----------



## lulabell

What does FX mean?
No...no symptoms here, I'm 7 DPO also! It's weird...every month since I've been on the progesterone I have had pregnancy symptoms: bloated, swollen-sore BBs, tired, and very moody. But of coures I get my hopes up just to be let down! This month no symptoms...maybe that means something! Maybe I'm just backwards! Who knows!


----------



## vineyard

lulabell, i'm with ya. Last month I was nauseated and had a headache for days leading up to the test. But, this month...nothing. 

FX means fingers crossed.


----------



## vineyard

I had some significant spotting this morning. Implantation bleeding? I hope so!:hissy:


----------



## lulabell

FX for you vineyard.


----------



## akcher

OOO sounds promising. Lots of :dust: for you!

I had major cramps and sharp pains on 7DPO. Dunno what that is all about. My bb stopped from being sore. It's prolly the HCG in my system making me think I'm preggo. I test in couple days. I would already be testing but I think I best wait it out cuz the BFN is so depressing.

Do you girls eat/drink healthier in your 2WW like you are preggo? I try to eat healthier cuz I hope my eggie will stick better. I don't drink alcohol or anything but I had coffee a few times and felt really guilty afterwards.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh Akcher, are you going to make us wait!
I am so excited for you girls getting a :bfp:

Don't feel guilty about a few cups of coffee, everything in moderation is fine I am sure.


----------



## vineyard

I just got back from book club where a girl announced, "Guess what I'm 3 months pregnant!" She's got a baby that she had when she first got married a year ago (not intentional) and is pregnant again. I just don't understand how that's even fair!!!! Ugh!!! :hissy:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sorry sweetie, I know how much it hurts. You must believe your time to will come. :hugs:


----------



## lulabell

I know how you feel Vineyard! I had the same thing happen to me yesterday. I have a friend that I use to work with make the "big announcement"! I'm so happy for her...yet so jealous!


----------



## DebsHopeful

I have been on progesteron from CD10 - CD24, not completely sure why.
It either was to help shrink my over stimulated follicle or it was to ensure I have a nice thick lining for my IUI at the end of the month.
Either way I finished taking my last table on Friday so today is CD26, I was expecting the witch to arrive any where between CD27 and CD30, but I can feel her ugly presence.
You know that bloated horrible, heavy feeling you get just before she arrives.
I just hope she stays away until Monday evening at the earliest because other wise I am going to have a real problem with my IUI. My FS is away the Christmas week.

I am having a serious blonde monent here. If she were to arrive tomorrow would I most likely ovulate on Monday 29th or would it be Sunday 28th????

Obviously the Fertility Clinic is closed on Sunday so if it is the Sunday that would be aweful. Men are so lucky, that don't have to worry about trying to calculate all this *sigh*


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, the progesterone was to shrink the follicle. It won't do anything to help your uterine lining for the next go around since it will thin out again when the :witch: arrives. If the :witch: comes today then you will ovulate on a Sunday. If she comes tomorrow then you will ovulate on Monday.

I'm shocked that your specialist doesn't work on Sundays and that there is no one available to do the IUI in her absence. That could mess up a lot of peoples plans. My FS doesn't even do my IUI. It's a nurse that does them. In fact, much to my dismay, I have only seen my FS once at the initial consult. But, my nurse consults with her frequently regarding my "case".

Still praying for a birthday (and Christmas) :bfp:!!!


----------



## lulabell

3 days til testing...I'm so freakin' nervous!


----------



## lulabell

Ok..I'm 11 DPO and I'm starting to feel light cramping low in my abdomen and mild lower back pain. Could it be a symptom? Or is :witch: playing a nasty trick on me? I normally don't get either symptom before I get my AF! This is torture...the wait!


----------



## vineyard

It could be either but prayers that it's a :bfp:. You test on Wednesday right? I test Thursday!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good luck with the testing girls, I can't wait to see all those :bfp:s.

Thanks for the info vineyard. Today is Monday so by your calcuations I am okay if she arrives any time between now and around Wednesday.

I am so lucky with my FS he is totally awesome. He does work on Sundays if necessary like last month I met him at his surgery at 18:00 on Sunday to get my HCG jab and I call him on his mobile when ever I am concerned about something. Okay it is only meant for emergencies but I have called a few times and he is so sweet and always prepared to help. 

The problem is the fertility clinic, I don't think they work on Sundays and I obviously need to take DH's sperm along to get washed and put in the syringe so that is where the problem comes in. You are quite right though, this could be a big problem for a lot of people, I should investigate further and see if there is an alternative plan in place. 

Wednesday and Thursday are right around the corner :yipee:

Akcher, when are you testing?


----------



## akcher

Hi girls,

I tested all weekend and all BFNs. So depressing. I don't know why my FS gave me today as my deadline to let them know if it was success or not as today is only 11DPO. They say they count 13 days from HCG trigger shot. I usually ovulate late. I usually follow the doctor's advice but I want to give it a few more days till at leasr 14DPO. I just can't understand why even with 4 follies I still can't get a BFP. I feel so down and start to think what if IVF is not going to work too? I don't have money for cycles and cycles of IVF. :cry:


----------



## lulabell

:hugs: to you akcher! I don't understand why your FS told you to test on 11DPO either...thats odd! I would probably test again on day 14. My FS tells me not to test until then. 

You know if it only takes one egg and one little :spermy: to conceive...how come so many of us have so much trouble? It's just not fair!


----------



## vineyard

akcher, 11 DPO doesn't make sense to me as implantation occurs between 8-12. So, there's a chance your little eggie hasn't even implanted yet. That's why most people won't get a positive pregnancy test until after their missed period. Don't get too discouraged yet. It can still happen!

Also, with IVF your chances are much higher and you can ask them to do ICSI which means they manually fertilize each egg. So, there is lots of hope with IVF so if you have to go down that road, be confident that it will work. 

:hug:

I did give in and tested yesterday. :bfn:. But, it's early. I now remember why I don't test. I will not test again until my blood test on Thursday.

I started spotting some more this am. I hope it's not the :witch: but rather egg #2 implanting. FX!!!


----------



## akcher

Thank you girls. I didn't get to test today but will when I get home. 11 DPO is strange and sometimes you gotta trust your gut.

Good luck Vineyard! I've got everything crossed for you!

Lullabell, don't you test in a few days too? Lots of :dust:


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hugs: Akcher, you are definitely still in with a chance. I tested early last month and my FS said he tell his IVF patients to only start testing from 10 day post egg transfer which equates to 10 days after implantation so you definitely can be way to early at this stage. Does your doctor want you to stop taking your progesterone tomorrow?
I hope not, I would think you should keep taking it till you are at the very least 14DPO but I am not a doctor.

FX Vineyard that you have seen a positive sign of implantation.

Lulabell good luck sweetie.

Acarnegirl, haven't heard from you in a while, I hope you and your bump are well.


----------



## akcher

Yea they told me to stop taking the progesterone but I'm not going to stop till 14DPO. Still 3 more days.


----------



## lulabell

Yes...I test tomorrow and I'm going insane! I have never been so nervous about testing! I have been having crazy dreams and I went out Christmas shopping this morning...just to sit in Target parking lot crying my eyes out! I'm loosing it! I can not seem to get in the Christmas spirit and I feel horrible about it! I have a three year old daughter and she is so excited about it this year! I wish I felt the same!


----------



## akcher

Don't you just love hormones? I cry at the oddest things lately. Don't feel bad. Lots of luck tomorrow!!


----------



## vineyard

Good luck ladies! We all deserve :bfp:s for Christmas!!


----------



## lulabell

And I'm off to the lab...FX


----------



## vineyard

lulabell, I just got nervous for you. Good luck!! FX!! Prayers!!


----------



## akcher

oh the suspense! GOOD LUCK! :dust:

Tested this morning and still BFN. Told my doctor office to submit the paperwork for IVF to my insurance. On to another cycle.


----------



## vineyard

That is so nice that your insurance will pay for part of it. I'm sorry to hear about your :bfn:. 

I'm struggling today. I am not prepared to get another negative. You would think I was used to negatives but no, it tears me up every time. So, I anxiously await the test tomorrow but in another way don't want tomorrow to come. I have gone through each scenario over and over again in my head. It's making me crazy.

I don't really have any symptoms. I'm a bit nauseated but I was last month too. Must be due to the Progesterone. Had more spotting this morning (this is the 3rd time) so I'm certain it's just :witch: being funny again.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Again Akcher, I am so sorry about the BFN :hugs:
Do you have any idea what your game plan is this month?

I already wrote this in my journal but will share it with you all since you have all become my AC friendship network :) 

At the moment I am on CD3 and I have just been to the clinic where I got my first Gonal-F injection. I still want to scan BnB to learn more about it.
I am going to have another injection on CD5, CD7 and CD9.
I am also on Eustrogen (Progynova) from CD4 - CD11
and on Clomid 100mg from CD5 - CD9

Have any of you been on both Gonal-F and Clomid? Vineyard I think I saw in your signature are doing both. I will be curious to hear the out come. I hope it is a BFP. I hope the spotting is just your bean settling in for the next 9 months.

I am just really nervous I might end up over stimulated again. I really should stop second guessing the Fertility Specialist!

Lulabel, aren't you testing today? So exciting. A nice shiny BFP would be excellent news.


----------



## vineyard

Well, with just Clomid I got 1 follicle. I took FSH on CD 7 & CD 9--75 IUs and got 2 follicles which was the doctor's goal. So, I feel like I got adequate results from it. 

Were you not getting any follicles on Clomid, debshopeful?

That sounds like a lot of gonal-F. My clinic does not like to get more than 2 follicles because there's not a lot of control over how many fertilize and implant. 

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

That is my concern, but I am with a top FS so he must know what he is doing.......I hope!

I did get follicles but apparently he told the pharmacist filling my prescription that I didn't ovulate as much as he would have liked.

I suppose I will just have to wait and see. We are giving it everything we can because I will be on leave from Friday for the next two weeks so hopefully the little bean will implant nicely and have time to settle in before I go back to work.

PMA girls, I am running low. I hope you aren't :dust:


----------



## lulabell

Still waiting on my results.....why does it have to take so long? I should of bought a test and did it myself!


----------



## vineyard

lulabell, no results yet?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Just a quick "Hi", on my way to work.

Can't wait to long on later hear all your news.

Vineyard I hope you don't have any more spotting and Lulabell I hope you will have posted a :bfp:

Have a great day.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## akcher

Debs: I will be doing IVF next month. I will be meeting my FS once I get AF.
I really hope this new combo works for you. Are they monitoring you closely? My FS did a scan ever 3-4 to see how my follies are growing.

Vineyard & Lullabell: I hope you both get an early Christmas present. Everything crossed for you both. :dust:

Vineyard: I know that feeling. I think I can literally feel my heart sink and ache after every BFN. I really hope tomorrow is the day for you. I am very lucky to have insurance in a state that requires to cover IVF. It's from Blue Cross Shield of MA. I have a $25,000 lifetime max that I can use for infertility treatments. That should cover about 2 cycles of IVF.


----------



## lulabell

:cry: :bfn: :cry:
My hubby and I met with my FS today to see what our next step is with my elevated FSH!
Ladies...how long have you been with your FS? This was our 7th month of "trying" with our FS. I had my last miscarriage nine months ago! My hubby doesn't agree with our FS. He thinks we would have better luck on our own, and is totally against IVF. I'm afraid that, if I have low egg supply, IVF is our only hope. I'm terrified of having another MC, I don't think I could take it mentally. My OB once told me that 90% of couples who have a MC normally conceive again within 9 months of trying. My luck I will be in that 10% that doesn't, but I'm trying to think positive. Maybe 2009 will be my year (I said the same thing about 2008). I'm praying for twins...then I'll hang my uterus up!

Vineyard good luck on your test today!


----------



## vineyard

I went to the lab this morning. They were so quick, I had some time to waste before having to go to work. So, I went to a coffee shop and drank a latte in front of the fireplace--felt amazing with it being 15 degrees outside. Now I wait. Last month they had the results by noon. 

Waiting...

Not so patiently...

Feeling anxious...


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good luck with your test today Vineyard.

So sorry about the BFN Lulabell. Any chance you are testing to early or have you got AF symptoms?


----------



## vineyard

:bfn:--damn it!!!!!


----------



## lulabell

I wish that were the case...testing too early. I have not got the :witch: yet and no signs of her. If I don't get her by Saturday I will test. FYI my FSH level was 16, way high for a 27 year old. FS is going to up my dosage of shots this month and ordering a SPA my hubbys :spermy: ! That will determine if we can even get a :bfp: with out IVF!


----------



## akcher

:hugs: Hope the new year brings us something different. I guess Santa missed our letters this year :(


----------



## DebsHopeful

:cry: Hi Girls :cry:

Sorry no PMA here.

I just got back from my visit with my FS and it turns out I didn't ovulate last month which means that the left over follicle is even bigger now. 
He has now put me on a BCP for the month and FX it will just be this month and not next month as well.

I am completely crushed. 

Sorry to hear about the :witch: getting you Vineyard.

Akcher, your ticker says you are already going for IVF in Jan that is awesome. When do you start taking your meds to prepare your body?


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, I'm sorry to hear that you have to wait another month. That's rough!

I don't understand though, if you were on birth control then of course you wouldn't have ovulated last month. Birth control prevents ovulation. So, I don't understand.....


----------



## DebsHopeful

No sweetie, I have been off BCP for a couple years now.

He put my on BCP only yesterday to take only for this cycle, to help shink the follicle.

I checked with him, the reason for the progesterone last month was to:

a) shrink the follicle, but alas it wasn't strong enough to do it
b) build up my lining, because every month when you have AF you don't shed all your lining just a little bit and he needs mine to gain some strength since I have had both a D&C and a ERPC.

The BCP will stop ovulation from happening this month and stop the follicle from growing any bigger, it will also hopefully help the stupid thing to get smaller. 

I will go for another scan around the 12th Jan (+- CD2) and if the follicle is back to normal then we will resume my IUI treatment as it was decided, if it hasn't then I will have to have another month on BCP to shrink it. Damn PCOS, I wish I could just ovulate every month on my own then I wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## vineyard

Debshopeful, that's right. I forgot you were on progesterone last month, not BCP. It all make sense now. : )

I'm with family all this weekend celebrating birthdays and Christmas. It's rough because I have to be all happy. But, I don't FEEL happy. I'm sick of faking it. I am on a 2 week break from work so next week will be nice because I can mourn without having to fake my emotions. 

I don't really know how to proceed. Do we do another IUI? Do we do IVF? Do we adopt? Or do we just come to grips that children may not be in our future? These are all huge decisions that I find extremely hard to tackle.

Ugh.


----------



## akcher

Debs so sorry to hear you still have that follicle. I hope the BCP will do the trick for you. My DH and I decided to take Jan off for TTC. He has a big job scheduled and I want him here for the IVF treatment. I like to give my body a rest from all those hormones and I can enjoy the holidays.


----------



## lulabell

Well ladies we didnt get the wish that was at the top of our list this year, but lets try to put that aside for a few days and enjoy the Holidays. I want to wish all of you ladies a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS. My sister quoted me something the other day when I was having a really hard time with my results and it has really helped; If God Leads You To It, He Will Help You Threw It. Lets try to enjoy the season and remember that God has a plan for us. We are doing all we can, now its his turn! God works in mysterious ways but he knows what is best for us. Im not going to say be patient because Im so far from patient, Im saying keep your faith and pray, pray, pray!


----------



## Lilly123

Hello all - can I join? We have been ttc for 11 months. My DH has been diagnosed with sperm antibodies and IUI is the first suggested course of action before ICSI... he has high sperm count but 66% sperm with antibodies... hoping to start IUI in Feb 09... good luck to u all!!:hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Welcome Tanya.


----------



## akcher

Welcome Tanya :)

Wishing you all a happy cheerful relaxing holiday. :hugs:


----------



## vineyard

IVF Consult today. Hopefully we can get some dates set. :happydance:


----------



## lulabell

Good luck vineyard! I'm in my tww again...torture!


----------



## vineyard

I had my IVF Consult today. It's a go for March. WAHOO! I'm nervous and excited. They did an ultrasound though and I was tickled to see that I had one big huge follicle ready to ovulate anytime now.....all on my own!! So, here's to praying I get a :bfp: and can cancel my IVF cycle.


----------



## lulabell

FX for you Vineyard! I really hope this is your month and you don't have to do the IVF.


----------



## CareBear

Good luck Vinyard - its great when you realise you're ovulating by yourself!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

Best Wishes for 2009, may this be the year we all get our happy, healthy little babas :)

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## vineyard

Hello Debshopeful! Glad to see you back!!


----------



## akcher

Good luck Vineyard! And lots of dust for us in 2009 :dust:


----------



## Lilly123

Happy new year girls and may 2009 bring us our BFPs!!!!:hugs:


----------



## lulabell

Quick question. Does the HCG trigger make you have sore nips.? Sorry for such a personal question. Since the shot I have been very sore!


----------



## vineyard

It could. HCG is the same hormone that increases when you're pregnant. So, I imagine you could have similar pregnancy symptoms with the injection.


----------



## lulabell

Anybody have any new yet? I still have one more week of my tww. I'm trying to think positive; I had four good size follicles this cycle. This would be the first time for me to have more than one. FX


----------



## vineyard

Well, I've been spotting since ovulation and since I actually ovulated, they are worried the spotting will thin my lining which is bad on the off chance that I'm actually pregnant. So, I'm starting Progesterone tonight. Again, here's to hoping that I get a :bfp: and can call and cancel my IVF. I test on the 20th.


----------



## lulabell

FX vineyard! I'm fighting the urge to test at home, I go in Monday for blood work! 
I had a friend call me couple weeks ago saying "I had a dream you got some really good news". Guess what? She called again last night and said "I'm pregnant". This is her third. She has a 2 1/2 year old and an 8 month old. The 8 month old and this one was a "mistake"! Congrats to her but its just not fair! sob...sob...sob!


----------



## akcher

Hi girls, sorry haven't giving any updates. We are trying au natural this cycle. I think I will ovulating soon. I will test and check tonight. Good luck girls!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all - I have my FS appt on Friday to discuss starting IUI... guess I will need some blood work and HSG.... then we can get started... if 3 rounds IUI dont work will move straight to ICSI... good luck girls!!:hugs:


----------



## lulabell

Tanya - If you don't mind me asking, what is ICSI?

Wish me luck ladies! I'm going in this morning for my blood test! Please, Please, Please give me a BFP!


----------



## vineyard

ICSI (pronounced icksy) stands for intracytoplasmic sperm injection. Usually in IVF they put the sperm and the eggs in a test tube together and wait for them to fertilize. With ICSI, they inject a single sperm into a single egg. It's recommended with severe male factor infertility.


----------



## lulabell

:bfn::cry:


----------



## vineyard

I'm sorry lulabell! Your time will come!!


----------



## Lilly123

Im sorry Lulubell.... hang in there.. it will happen! xx T


----------



## lulabell

Anyone heard of using EPO-Evening Primrose Oil, when ttc? We are trying all natural this month, due to some cyst. I want to give it my best shot. We are not sure what is our "problem" with concieving. Even my FS is stumped. I do have a low egg count, but each month I have at least one. This past month I had two. We don't get the results of my hubbys SPA for a few weeks so I thought it wouldn't hurt to try EPO. Maybe that will help his "little buddies" move and live a little longer. Any advise?


----------



## vineyard

Lulabell, I am not familar with using Evening Primrose for conceiving. I put my husband on multivitamins and some extra vitamin C in addition to no caffeine and no alcohol. We did get some motility improvement (8%) with that. 

After your natural month, what are your next plans?


----------



## lulabell

Depending on the results of the SPA; if good then FS is increasing my Follistim to 150 units and Menopur 75 units followed by IUI. If the results are not so good; as in not a chance of us conceiving with IUI, then we are done! :( My hubby is against IFV. And I don't want to continuous this journey if there is little to no hope!


----------



## vineyard

Do you mind me asking why your husband is against IVF?


----------



## lulabell

Couple reasons: money, higher risk of multiples, "going against nature".

If we didn&#8217;t already have a healthy daughter then he would probably consider it. If it comes down to it he may consider the idea, but now, he want if talk about it! Kind of upsets me because I know so many couples that have had success with IVF. One couple had triplets but the others were single babies. Although with my low egg supply my chance of having a successful IVF is less than the normal couple. It&#8217;s all so stressful. I think after trying next month with the IUI we are going to take a few months off to relax and live again. We will continue to try during those few months. Hoping it&#8217;s just all the stress that is keeping it from happening.


----------



## vineyard

I think all of those reasons are valid. I really figured I'd be against IVF as well. But, I also never thought I'd be in the position where I'd have to consider it. Wierd how things change with a different perspective. Well, to decrease your chance of multiples, you could just have them only put back 1 embryo but it does lower your overall chances of it being successful. And yes, indeed, it is expensive!!! But, my husband's sperm motility is ultra low and this (or adoption) is our only chance of conceiving. And In vitro and a couple frozen embryo transfers is cheaper than a domestic infant adoption.

Yes, totally against nature. I always joke with my husband that this is a stupid way to have a baby. But, not many other options.

I am excited, anxious, nervous, hopeful, and scared to death all at the same time. 

Lulabell, I wish you luck!


----------



## lulabell

I guess I just need to not worry about it until we get his test results back! 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## latestarter

Hi everyone. I'm new to BnB and happy to find this thread (Thanks Vineyard!). I've had 7 unsuccessful IUI's (2 with clomid) and am currently in my 8th 2ww. No meds this time, because if it doesn't work I am moving on to IVF next month. I actually have my IVF orientation scheduled two days after I'm supposed to test - for what I'm hoping with be a :bfp: 

I'm also doing this with frozen donor sperm, since I'm single and trying for my first. I don't have any known fertility problems, but at the same time, still not pregnant - so who knows. I'm happy to find everyone here. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Lilly123

Welcome Latestarter!!!

Well I have my first IUI scheduled for the 2nd of Feb.. I know it most likely wont take on 1st go but still holding thumbs! I will give it 3 shots and if IUI does not work will move onto ICSI....
FX for us all!!!:hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Welcome ladies!


----------



## latestarter

Good luck with your first IUI Tanya. I still get really excited when I go in for my IUI - mind you I'm not having sex to get pregnant, so for me, its the only baby making possibility! So FX for you. I'm 4 dpo and waiting, waiting, waiting. Did I mention waiting. Arghhh.

Lullabell I'm sorry your OH doesn't want to try IVF with you. I never dreamed I would have to consider it either, and when I first started ttc I said I wouldn't go that route. Thought if it wasn't meant to be, then I would be ok with it. Now that I've been ttc a while, and I'm still not pg - it seems like a "natural" next step for me. Maybe if your OH thinks about it more, it will become an option he will consider in the future. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## latestarter

Hi Vineyard,

We may be doing IVF at the same time. I have my orientation on the 29th this month, but that may be cycle day 2 or 3 for me, so it might be too late to try for Feb, and it'll be all systems go for March. Like you I'm nervous, excited, and terrified all at once. I really had to think hard about the multiples question too - especially being single! OMG what would I do??? :shock: But I have a great support system and my family is terribly excited for me, so I know I will have the help I need. If it happens, it happens. I can't wait! 

Have you had an IVF orientation/consultation yet?


----------



## vineyard

Yes. I'm on the books. Ordered all my meds last week ($2600 worth!!). Would love to PM with you if you want to talk! My embryo transfer will be the second week in March. 

I also started an IVF general thread. FYI. 

Here's to my March :bfp:!


----------



## latestarter

Hi Vineyard, PM sounds good - just need to find a time when we are online at the same time...


----------



## lulabell

I am trying on a natural cycle this month and I'm on CD9. I'm pretty sure I O'ed yesterday. Is it possible to ovulate on CD8? Could it be that my body is confused from being on the drugs for some many months? Before all the fertility drugs, on a natural cycle, I would ovulate on day 13 or 14. I'm really bumbed because I didn't get the chance to give it a "good try". Hubby and I did BD yesterday...hopefully it will work. I'm just confused why I would be ovulating so early!


----------



## vineyard

lulabell, I think in our world anything is possible. Ha! But, seriously, it is possible to O that early, I'm sure. I said in an earlier thread, my doctor always tells me that for us LTTTCers, abnormal is normal. :rofl:


----------



## vineyard

Oh, and good luck on the natural cycle!


----------



## vineyard

I finally put up a journal: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/89181-danas-infertility-adventures.html


----------



## lulabell

Vineyard - I really hope your march IVF works for you! FX

As for me...could I of ovulated twice this month? My body has me confused this month. I know for sure that I am ovulating now. I think I may have on CD9 as well. Is that possible? Call me crazy but how does that work?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

I am back. My follicle shrunk to 10mm from 60mm.

I hope you are all well. What are you all up to at the moment?
Akcher and Vineyard good luck with the IVF, I hope it works first time.

This taken from my journal and is my plan of attack for this months cycle: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/74767-debshopefuls-ac-journal-life-iui-er.html

Cycle 5th February 2009 IUI #3


CD1 - Feb 5 AF arrived
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD2 - Feb 6 Appointment with FS for Follicle checking Scan. I have the go ahead for fertility treatement this month :yipee:
- Meds - Oestrogen
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD3 - Feb 7 - Meds - Gonal-F injection 150 IU / 11 µg
- Meds - Oestrogen 
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD4 - Feb 8 
- Meds - Oestrogen 
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD5 - Feb 9 - Meds - Gonal-F injection 150 IU / 11 µg
- Meds - Oestrogen 
- Meds - Clomid 100mg
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD6 - Feb 10 
- Meds - Oestrogen 
- Meds - Clomid 100mg
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD7 - Feb 11 - Meds - Gonal-F injection 150 IU / 11 µg
- Meds - Oestrogen 
- Meds - Clomid 100mg
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD8 - Feb 12 
- Meds - Oestrogen 
- Meds - Clomid 100mg
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

CD9 - Feb 13 - Appointment with FS to check the size and quantity of follicles
- Meds - Gonal-F injection 150 IU / 11 µg
- Meds - Oestrogen 
- Meds - Clomid 100mg
- Meds - Fertility Multivitimin

_I am going to have Gonal-F injection 150 IU / 11 µg on CD3, CD5, CD7 and CD9.
I am also on Eustrogen (Progynova) from CD2 - CD11
and on Clomid 100mg from CD5 - CD9

CD10? - Lining & Follicle Scan
CD12? - HCG ???
CD14? - IUI_


----------



## vineyard

Good luck, Debshopeful!


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck Debshopeful!!! I am in my 2WW from IUI now... its driving me crazy.. had BFN today at 9DPO... will test again at 13DPO..xxx 

Good luck Vineyard with IVF!!!xxxx


----------



## lulabell

Good luck Debshopeful and Tanya! FX

As for me, BFN this cycle. I'm not suprised it was a natural cycle and I was sick with the tummy bug at that time. Hubby and I only manage one BD.

I'm excited about next cycle. My FS is really increasing my shot dosage and we are trying IUI, again. We also got my hubbys SPA results back and they were great!


----------



## vineyard

lulabell, congrats on the good spermies!!!


----------



## lulabell

Wish me luck! Saturday we are doing another IUI. This will be our last for a while. If this cycle doesn't work we are going to try on our own for a few month. FX


----------



## DebsHopeful

FX Lulabell.
I hope those spermies get the egg tomorrow and you get your :bfp:

Vineyard, do you really only have 15 days until your egg collection?
How did you get so lucky to get on the IVF waiting list so quickly?

Tanya, how many more gonal-f injection do you still have to do?


----------



## vineyard

DebsHopeful said:


> FX Lulabell.
> I hope those spermies get the egg tomorrow and you get your :bfp:
> 
> Vineyard, do you really only have 15 days until your egg collection?
> How did you get so lucky to get on the IVF waiting list so quickly?
> 
> Tanya, how many more gonal-f injection do you still have to do?

Good luck Lulabell.

Yes, 15 days until egg collection. I'm in the United States. There is no waiting list. I went in for my IVF consult a week after my failed IUI and got started on the protocol. It's all going by so fast!!! I can't wait. This time next month I WILL BE KNOCKED UP!!! (Positive thinking here). :happydance: I'm journaling about it under the journal name "Dana's Infertility Adventures".


----------



## DebsHopeful

That is so awesome Dana! I think this is how it should be everywhere. 
I am in South Africa so we would be the same as you, it just seems to be the poor Brits who have that terrible list, something needs to be done about that.

I love the PMA. I will drop by your journal sometime soon and see how it is all going in detail :)


----------



## vineyard

DebsHopeful said:


> That is so awesome Dana! I think this is how it should be everywhere.
> I am in South Africa so we would be the same as you, it just seems to be the poor Brits who have that terrible list, something needs to be done about that.
> 
> I love the PMA. I will drop by your journal sometime soon and see how it is all going in detail :)

The waiting list is a bum deal but they frequently get it for free or cheap. I have to pay a pretty penny for it, but don't have to wait. I guess it depends on where you are in your journey....


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Starting IUI this month after 6 months of failed clomid. Appointment to receive all the information from nurse tom and perscription for medication. Really hoping this will work feel really low at the min about the whole babything.


----------



## vineyard

Best of luck, Tory123!


----------



## lulabell

Good Luck Tory 123!

So ...Saturday day we had our IUI and for some reason I feel good about this cycle. I'm probably setting myself up for a big disappointment...but I have a good feeling. My hubby had a REALLY good count, 47 million compaired to his past 26 million (sorry TMI) and the one follicle I had was the more mature than any other I've had. 

I'm not sure how they measure the follicles but mine was 2.8?!? She said as long as it&#8217;s not over 3 that it was good size. Normally mine are around 1.8, I hope everything comes together&#8230;.literally!


----------



## vineyard

lulabell said:


> Good Luck Tory 123!
> 
> So ...Saturday day we had our IUI and for some reason I feel good about this cycle. I'm probably setting myself up for a big disappointment...but I have a good feeling. My hubby had a REALLY good count, 47 million compaired to his past 26 million (sorry TMI) and the one follicle I had was the more mature than any other I've had.
> 
> I'm not sure how they measure the follicles but mine was 2.8?!? She said as long as its not over 3 that it was good size. Normally mine are around 1.8, I hope everything comes together.literally!

Everything sounds good! Best of luck!!


----------



## Tory123

looking good lulabell x Thanks vineyard, good luck everyone

I start IUI when AF shows in about two weeks. Quite alot of info to take in injections etc feel we should all receive a qualifcation once we remember all the stuff we have to do xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hey everyone good luck for your new cycles.. Welcome Tory.. Girls I am going to have IUI # 2 tomorrow.. bit sad that I only have one follicle with eggie after injections but hey we will give it a try.... FX!!! Take care all!! xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

DebsHopeful said:


> That is so awesome Dana! I think this is how it should be everywhere.
> I am in South Africa so we would be the same as you, it just seems to be the poor Brits who have that terrible list, something needs to be done about that.
> 
> I love the PMA. I will drop by your journal sometime soon and see how it is all going in detail :)

Hey honey - I am also from SA CT, moved to Switzerland just over a year ago!!! Fellow South African unite!!! Celine and Jacky24 are also from SA :happydance:


----------



## Tory123

Good luck for tomorrow Tanya :hug:


----------



## vineyard

Tanya said:


> Hey everyone good luck for your new cycles.. Welcome Tory.. Girls I am going to have IUI # 2 tomorrow.. bit sad that I only have one follicle with eggie after injections but hey we will give it a try.... FX!!! Take care all!! xxxx

Good luck!

:hug:


----------



## lulabell

Two more days of waiting! I'm going crazy here!:wacko:


----------



## Lilly123

lulabell said:


> Good Luck Tory 123!
> 
> So ...Saturday day we had our IUI and for some reason I feel good about this cycle. I'm probably setting myself up for a big disappointment...but I have a good feeling. My hubby had a REALLY good count, 47 million compaired to his past 26 million (sorry TMI) and the one follicle I had was the more mature than any other I've had.
> 
> I'm not sure how they measure the follicles but mine was 2.8?!? She said as long as its not over 3 that it was good size. Normally mine are around 1.8, I hope everything comes together.literally!

Good luck hun!! I am a few days behind u... I test on Monday... good luck!! xxxx


----------



## kass244

hi im doing iui i did it 7 years with my son so thts why im ttc again so soon as ive got pcos.im on cd7 and i get a scan done on friday im on gonal f injections and metformin


----------



## kass244

good luck everyone


----------



## lulabell

Good Luck Tanya! 
Best wishes to you kass244!


I'm ready to see some BFP's on this board!!!!!


----------



## lulabell

Today is the day....I'll post the results as soon as I find out!


----------



## vineyard

lulabell said:


> Today is the day....I'll post the results as soon as I find out!

Best of luck!


----------



## lulabell

BFN! Hubby and I are going to try without FS for a few months. Seems like we had more luck getting preg. without all the drugs and stress. Now that we know what was most likely causing the miscarriages maybe we can prevent it from happening again! I'm sad but also a little happy...I can kinda' get my life back for a few months! :) :(


----------



## future_numan

Hello Ladies, My hubby and I are now on to IUI. I was at the DR yesterday and finally told us that hubby's count is low ( 27 mil ). I don't know why he didn't tell us this sooner. We have an appointment with the fertility clinic next Friday. We have plans on trying "natural" IUI for the first few cycles then on to clomid.


----------



## pixielou

Hi there!:wave: Hope I can I join you?!

Well have finally seen my consultant on NHS today and have been referred to IUI! Must admit I'm quite excited as I feel like were moving forward slowly!

Will either satrt in April or May!
X


----------



## vineyard

future_numan said:


> Hello Ladies, My hubby and I are now on to IUI. I was at the DR yesterday and finally told us that hubby's count is low ( 27 mil ). I don't know why he didn't tell us this sooner. We have an appointment with the fertility clinic next Friday. We have plans on trying "natural" IUI for the first few cycles then on to clomid.

I would honestly ask them to do do a medicated IUI from the start. Good luck with it all!!!


----------



## vineyard

pixielou said:


> Hi there!:wave: Hope I can I join you?!
> 
> Well have finally seen my consultant on NHS today and have been referred to IUI! Must admit I'm quite excited as I feel like were moving forward slowly!
> 
> Will either satrt in April or May!
> X

Best of luck!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

First time on IUI this week. Day two of injections think I go to the hospital on day 8. Then DH has to do his bit then its fingers crossed.

How's everyone else?


----------



## JAR

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience to me whilst TTC on Clomid 50mg.

Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for about 2 years now. In June 2008 we began treatment at the hospital and I was put on Clomid 50mg days 2-6 of my cycle (my cycle was very regular every 28-30 days and I ovulate myself anyway). In October 2008 I had a laparascopy. I had a cycle the following month and took clomid. Both me and my husband have been told we are both healthy and the diagnosis is unexplained infertility.

In December 2008 I fell pregnant :bfp: and was over the moon However this turned into a chemical pregnancy and i miscarried at 4.5 weeks. Ever since then my cycles have been all over the place. I was told to take a 2 month break from the clomid after the chemical pregnancy. However I had an almost constant period throughout January (alternating between red and brown) and then mid cycle bleeding in February. I consulted my GP a couple of time during this time and was told it was unlikely i'd even ovulated both months. I started my period this month on 2/3/09 and began taking the clomid. My period stopped after 6 days and although it was red blood it never really got heavy (normal for me is to start light then on 4th/5th day have a heavy bleed). Then today 11/3/09 I started bleeding red and it is quite heavy. I phoned the hospital and my consultant says he want's to start follicular tracking next month because he doesn't know what's going on.

Needless to say i am very confused with my body at the moment and feel a bit down today as this is probably another month wasted. Would really appreciate any similar stories or feedback.


----------



## lulabell

Hello JAR, welcome to the board. This whole process is so very confusing. I think once they start tracking your follicles some of you question will be answered. The bleeding my have something to do with the Clomid you are taking. I couldnt take that stuff; it made my body to some strange things. Have you been using the ovulation test strips? I wish you the best of luck.My hubby and I have also been trying for almost 2.5 years. We have conceived three times over the years, but miscarried with all three. After my third mc in April of 08 I started seeing my Fertility Specialist and thought/hoped we would be pregnant within a few months. It seemed as if we had no problem getting pregnant, even the doctor said that. At the time we had conceived three times with in 1.5! Now we have been with the FS for almost a year and no luck! We are starting to think the stress of all the shots, visits to the hospital, and getting my hopes up every cycle is just too much for my body. We are going to forgo the treatments for a few months and just try on our own for a few months.


----------



## JAR

Hi Lulabell, thanks for taking the time to read my post. I have started with OPK's this month - not sure if this is making me more stressed or not. I too feel like i need to give my body a 'break' from trying and have decided to concentrate a bit more on myself for a few months. Don't know whether to feel happy knowing that at least it can happen - it happened once it can happen again right? Hope you get another BFP soon and hope it's a sticky one this time.

J xxx


----------



## pixielou

vineyard said:


> pixielou said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!:wave: Hope I can I join you?!
> 
> Well have finally seen my consultant on NHS today and have been referred to IUI! Must admit I'm quite excited as I feel like were moving forward slowly!
> 
> Will either satrt in April or May!
> X
> 
> Best of luck!Click to expand...

Thanks Vineyard!

Well, had my IUI training and will start injections on CD2 which will be in about 14!
X


----------



## future_numan

Well it's offical, we will have our 1st IUI in April. After talking over our situation with the fertility DR's it was decided that will use clomid starting on day 3 to 7. Also since DH is away alot with work we decided to freeze some sperm (just in case he isn't in town on O day) if at all possible we would like to use fresh but we want to be covered so we don't waste a cycle. Has anyone ever heard of couples conceiving with banked sperm? The DR assured us that it doesn't harm "the little guys" in any way or effect our chances to conceive. I still have my reservations tho.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Very dissapointed today, on IUI and have been taken injections for 8 days went for a scan on monday and the follicies was 14 was told to carry on taking the injections went back today and the follicies is 15 and it needs to be at least 17+. The hospital is shut saturday and sunday so if I ovulate then I will have to miss out this cycle so ploughed all those drugs into myself for nothing not to mention the emotional rollercoster. I am having another scan on Friday so holding on to every chance that it may go ahead.


----------



## vineyard

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Very dissapointed today, on IUI and have been taken injections for 8 days went for a scan on monday and the follicies was 14 was told to carry on taking the injections went back today and the follicies is 15 and it needs to be at least 17+. The hospital is shut saturday and sunday so if I ovulate then I will have to miss out this cycle so ploughed all those drugs into myself for nothing not to mention the emotional rollercoster. I am having another scan on Friday so holding on to every chance that it may go ahead.

That shocks me that your clinic is closed on the weekends!!


----------



## latestarter

I can't believe your clinic isn't open on weekends either! What a waste of time and money, not to mention the toll this takes on your body. 

Do you have other options for a different clinic? It seems like a big chance to take every month.

Good luck... and I hope you don't ovulate!! (not something we usually say on this board :D )


----------



## Tory123

Hi

That's the NHS for you so not paying for it but you are right about having a wasted month with what it does to your body and not to mention your emotions. Fingers crossed for tomorrow but I feel I have started to ovulate.


----------



## vineyard

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> That's the NHS for you so not paying for it but you are right about having a wasted month with what it does to your body and not to mention your emotions. Fingers crossed for tomorrow but I feel I have started to ovulate.

You could look at doing an at home insemination if it falls on the weekend.


----------



## Tory123

vineyard said:


> Tory123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> That's the NHS for you so not paying for it but you are right about having a wasted month with what it does to your body and not to mention your emotions. Fingers crossed for tomorrow but I feel I have started to ovulate.
> 
> You could look at doing an at home insemination if it falls on the weekend.Click to expand...

Hi Vineyard

Did not know you could do home insemination might find out about that for the future. Went to hospital today and I haven't ovulated and I have two follicies 16+ and 18+ so that's good news. I had a choice if IUI to be done monday or tuesday so I opted for tuesday as then the second follicie may grow a bit then hopefully have more of a chance.


----------



## vineyard

Tory123 said:


> vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> That's the NHS for you so not paying for it but you are right about having a wasted month with what it does to your body and not to mention your emotions. Fingers crossed for tomorrow but I feel I have started to ovulate.
> 
> You could look at doing an at home insemination if it falls on the weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Vineyard
> 
> Did not know you could do home insemination might find out about that for the future. Went to hospital today and I haven't ovulated and I have two follicies 16+ and 18+ so that's good news. I had a choice if IUI to be done monday or tuesday so I opted for tuesday as then the second follicie may grow a bit then hopefully have more of a chance.Click to expand...

Good luck! Those are great follies for an insemination. I hope the timing works out for you!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls - I am also having 3rd IUI on Monday and this is the first time i have more than 1 folly - I have 4!!:happydance: Good luck girls!! we can do this!

Congrats again Vineyard!! xxx


----------



## Tory123

Good luck for Monday Tanya. I have mine on Tuesday so we have the dreaded two weeks wait together :hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Tory123 said:


> Good luck for Monday Tanya. I have mine on Tuesday so we have the dreaded two weeks wait together :hug:


Good luck Tory!!! xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Tanya

Hope it went well today, fingers crossed :hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Hi - it went ok - post wash sperm was only 1 million but there is a glimmer of hope.. good luck Tory xxxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi

I had the IUI today it was slightly uncomfortable but other than that it went ok. Now the dreaded 2WW.


----------



## Lilly123

good luck hun!! You are one day behind me.. we can obsess together! Do u have a journal? xxxx


----------



## Tory123

I don't have a journal but I think I will start one. Did you feel slightly uncomfortable on the night of the IUI?


----------



## Lilly123

yes very uncomfortable but 2 days later i feel better and u?

xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Yes I do feel a lot better today thanks. :hug:


----------



## Lilly123

The 2WW sucks hey hun!! arghhh - time goes soooo slow - good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Tory123

I feel my life is on hold at the minute :hug:


----------



## lulabell

I know how you feel, Tory123, I feel like my life has been on hold for two years.


----------



## Tory123

lulabell :hug:


----------



## Tory123

The :witch: has come :cry:. Have to miss next months IUI as the hospital is closed over easter. A month off then before my 2nd round of treatment:


----------



## lulabell

The :witch: has come to me too! No big suprise...we were trying on our own this month. I think we are going to continue trying on our own for a few more months. I really just don't know what to do at this point. Am I missing out on the precious eggs I have left by not using the Dr. these months? Or does my body need this break? It's nice not having the stress of shots and dr's appointments. At what point do you except that it's just not meant to be? I don't know!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## pixielou

Hi there, I started my first IUI treatment this month and I'm on CD20. It has been a weird cycle as IUI wasn't performed. Basically I did my menopur injections from CD2 and had called the clinic on CD1 to arrange day 8 scan. DH had then told me that work wanted him to go to France to work the following week so I called up the clinic and spoke to the nurse and she said that she would give me the opportunity to cancel the cycle and start a fresh one as if I wasn't ready for IUI and the date had to be put back then it would be no good as dh would be away on the wed and Thursday and then if I were still not ready then they couldn't do it on the Friday as it was Good Friday and then the weekend (when they are shut anyway). I said that I would need to think it over so I said to the nurse that I would call her back. After much deliberating I called her back and decided to go ahead with the cycle in the hope that I would be ready to do the IUI on time. So my first scan was the following Thursday and the nurse said that I should have come to be scanned the following day anyway and that I was a day early(women on reception had told me wrong). So it was Thursday and my follies were only about 11mm and lining was low. So had to go the following day and be scanned again obviously nothing had progressed majorly and the nurse was expecting me to have responded better and be ready to do IUI on the following Monday. We decided that I would be scanned again on the Monday of the following week. Now obviously there was a problem in that I had explained to the nurse that dh would be away on the Wednesday and Thursday of the following week when we had worked out that IUI would be ready to do. By this time it was too late to change my mind as she had scanned me and we had decided that the treatment was going ahead. So we knew that IUI couldn't be done on the Wednesday, Thursday, Friday or Saturday! Next appointment was on the Monday and as she had predicted I still wasn't ready. By now we knew that it definitely would not go ahead, Had to go back the next day. So Tuesday last week I went for my final scan on cd14(1 follie at 17.8mm and lining at 8.6mm) and the nurse gave me the go ahead for the pregnal injection which I did on the following day. She said to have :sex: on the thursday(when dh was back, Friday and Saturday. She said that although IUI had not taken place there was still a possibility that I could get pg.

I feel in one respect silly for carrying on with the cycle as I knew about the sitaution and had had the chance to change it. On the other hand, I thought that I could be ready for the iui as I had no idea before I was scanned how I would react. Next month is gonna be the same as dh is off again during (if all goes to plan) around the time iui will be schedulled. Have spoken to the nurse and explained this will happen again and she is getting me a new prescription from consultant for Puragon this time(as I didn't respond well to menopur) It will be ready before next period and so I can collect it before even it I don't do iui again next cycle it wiil be ready for May. Just feel like this whole thing is taking for ever. One of my friends is doing her first ICSI and she bypassed IUI through choice. Evereytime I speak to her she says that I should have gone straight to IVF, but the consultant wouldn't allow me to. I just feel a bit negative at the moment and my one consolation in going ahead with this cycle is that I have got one 'out of the way' and that I will be nearer to IVF-if I need that!

Sorry this post was so long-but needed to get it all off my chest!
Thanks for reading!
XXX


----------



## Tory123

Hi Pixielou

I would of done the same thing as you to go through with it. It is such a wanting to have a baby that even a slim chance is worth it. Don't give up hope as who knows what will happen next IUI. I will be having my second IUI once the :witch: shows about the end of April. I missed a month off last month is this an option for you so you can time it with your DH work schedule.

:hug:


----------

